# Port Forwarding Problems.



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello TPU!

I am currently trying to open and forward a port on my DG934G Netgear router so me and a few mates can play co op Half Life 2 server (synergy). I have followed this guide on portforward.com (http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/DG934G/defaultguide.htm) and whenever I check the ports I've opened with this website (http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/) It keeps saying that the ports are closed. Any ideas? I understand I'm an idiot and probably doing this wrong. I need help


----------



## robal (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,
One thing I've noticed is that the guide has got f'ing stupid screenshot in there. It shows settings PRIOR to the changes you're supposed to do (described in text).

Make sure you've set things as it's described in text (especially "ALLOW always")

I can't help you more, because I don't own any Netgear router :/
They're popular though, so someone should be able to.

EDIT: One more thing. Are you certain that IP address in "send to LAN Server" is the correct address of machine running HL2 serv ?

Cheers,


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I've done that and I've set the "send to LAN server" to my pc because thats where its getting hosted from. Thanks anyway


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 30, 2012)

it might be easier for people to help you if you post screenshot of the current  DG934G firewall rules setting


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good point! Sorry. http://tinypic.com/r/orqgip/6


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 30, 2012)

i believe you need to set outbound services too, just like with the inbound services 
so that the communication works both ways


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've added it to the outbound rules and the ports still no open


----------



## bencrutz (May 1, 2012)

have you try upgrading to the latest firmware available?


----------



## Rhyseh (May 1, 2012)

You could always place your server in a DMZ if your router supports it.


----------



## kn00tcn (May 1, 2012)

can you use UPnP with a .vbs script instead? that's what i've been doing ever since someone posted in the brink forum http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1890238

now no need to rely on bulky router logins & issues with clicking things too fast anymore, as long as your router has functional UPnP

you also should only need port 27015 or whatever the server port is, who cares about showing up in server browsers (i do the same with killing floor, just tell friends the ip & voila)

pretty much abandoned the router settings ever since, modify port #s in the scripts for shoutcast or ftp, anything really


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2012)

have you got the right port set up in the 'service' for synergy? is it forwarded to your LAN IP address? has your LAN IP changed since you set it up?


----------



## ObSo-1337 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah Mussels, I do have the right port configured. 27015 was the suggested port. My IP address is also static. 

I'll try kn00tcn's suggested method once I'm home. Thanks all


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2012)

it could well be working and the port check program/site is just failing hard.


i stick with port forwards, because so many routers suck hard at Upnp


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2012)

Or make sure the firewall on the destination machine is off, or is allowing that port/application access.


----------



## Tardan (May 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it could well be working and the port check program/site is just failing hard.



That is almost always the case for me. Downloading PFPortCheck (also found at PortForward.com) and using that instead to check if your ports are open works much more reliably. Never failed me once.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's me finally got home to try this all out.


----------

